# Dedicado a los compañeros de foros de electronica



## rash (Jul 28, 2009)

Buenas como están? Como todo no va a ser electrónica!........les pongo un enlace de youtube donde me atrevo a "tocar" un vals con acordeón, les comento antes de nada que me sale mejor cuando está la cámara apagada  ops:  ....pero bueno, que le vamos a hacer....  
El objeto de todo ésto es dedicarselo a todos los compañeros de foros de electrónica, en éstos meses (aunque he participado menos de lo que me gustaría) he obtenido información, documentación, enlaces muy interesantes, esquemas, ciruitos impresos, ideas y un largo etc........y todo gratis!   así que he sacado mi lado artista  shock: ) y con el movil he grabado ésto:

¡¡¡Va por ustedes! gracias y abrazos

Rash

YouTube - Vals desconocido con acordeon

YouTube - Vals desconocido con acordeon

PD: estoy aprendiendo jejej.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 28, 2009)

Uff hermano te felicito tocas muy bien el acordeón.. Me hizo acordar cuando le llevé un grupo de vallenato a una novia para que me perdonara e intente tocarlo yo pero estaba un poquito tomado casi me voy con el acordeón de sombrero ja ja ja...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 28, 2009)

Muy buenos los acordes Compañero Rash, sin duda el acordeón es un gran instrumento y lo sabe manejar bien.

Foros de electronica es un gran lugar, no cabe duda.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 28, 2009)

pero que bien tocas... yo ni martinillo puedo en acordeon


----------



## mabauti (Jul 28, 2009)

buena pieza Rash! sigue entrenando


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jul 28, 2009)

bien!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 28, 2009)

No cualquiera puede tocar ese instrumento.
Felicitaciones.


----------



## alexus (Jul 28, 2009)

felicitaciones rash! le mandas dedos a las teclas como los mejores!

sin duda que la acordeona es un indtrumento muy dificil de tocar, yo lo unico que le saco es "el choclo" y "con el viento en la cara".


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Muchas gracias Rash.


----------



## rash (Jul 29, 2009)

Gracias a ustedes, el acordeon es un instrumento muy bonito y no voy a parar hasta que sepa tocarlo...
Por España es el pasodoble lo que más se suele tocar... 
Me gustaría aprender a tocar el tango, un baile que siempre he admirado por su elegancia...

saludos..


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2009)

en verdad muy calido, muy bueno eso de compartir cosas que no sean solo electronica y que a uno les guste..

saludos


----------



## rulkasdj (Jul 30, 2009)

felicitaciones rash, muy bueno de verdad


----------



## sony (Jul 30, 2009)

felicidades rash eres un genio no no mas en la electronica si no tambien en la musica .
saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Que bonito, rash! 

Sige aprendiendo!

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 30, 2009)

Yo estudio música desde los 4 años, y toqué varios instrumentos, pero nunca el acordeón, aunque siempre me gustó mucho el sonido...

yo me siento humildemente capacitado para decirte que:

"tocas muy bien!" y más allá de eso, lo que más vale es el hecho de regalar algo así al foro.

Digo regalar porque la música es arte y creo que el arte debe compartirse así gratuitamente.

saludos, Felicitaciones, y Muchas Gracias ! ! !


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 30, 2009)

Felicitaciones, muy linda pieza.
¿Dónde se enchufa el acordeón? 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2009)

Muchas  muchas gracias por compartirlo !

Un abrazo !


----------



## electrodan (Ago 1, 2009)

agustinzzz dijo:
			
		

> Felicitaciones, muy linda pieza.
> ¿Dónde se enchufa el acordeón?
> 
> Saludos.


Tengo idea de que no es necesario enchufarlo... 
Cuando pueda ver el video lo veo, lo que pasa es que ahora no me funciona bien el flash. De todas formas, gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## jorger (Ago 1, 2009)

My bueno si señor   
Felicitaciones,y gracias por compartirlo!

Un saludo


----------



## Don Barredora (Ago 1, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Cacho (Ago 2, 2009)

Gracias por el valsecito, ¿y decís que está mal tocado?  

Un abrazo


----------



## Dario (Ago 15, 2009)

amigo mio: tocas muy, pero muy bien el acordeon... un saludo y muchas gracias por compartir este balsesito con tos nosotros y gracias por dedicarnoslo. te felicito un saludo...


----------



## SomeOner (Ago 21, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooow! siempre me pregunte como se hacia ese ritmo y hasta ahora lo comprendo, :es con acordeon! jajajajajaj

yo creia que eran muchos unstrumentos jajajajaja


----------



## rash (Ago 21, 2009)

SomeOner dijo:
			
		

> wooooooooooooooooooow! siempre me pregunte como se hacia ese ritmo y hasta ahora lo comprendo, :es con acordeon! jajajajajaj
> 
> yo creia que eran muchos unstrumentos jajajajaja



muchas gracias,  ahora que leo que eres de Guadalajara; Jalisco, me has recordado a un grupo de baile folklorico con los que tuve la suerte de compartir un viaje hace dos años por Inglaterra y que hace un mes estubieron por mi pueblo, *nunca y digo nunca* había visto un grupo tan profesional, tan bueno y con un grupo de mariachis impresionante, no se si lo conocerás pero son de la Universidad de Colima y los dirige el gran artista mexicano Rafael Zamarripa, reconocico internacionalmente.. Dios¡¡¡ que gente tan grande,.... eso si que son artistas y músicos¡¡¡¡ hacen un baile que le llaman "La culebra" que es expectacular, nunca vi nada igual....

bueno lo dicho muchas gracias a todos....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 21, 2009)

oeoeoeoe, muy bien rash, se escucha muy bien esa pieza en el acordeon, gracias por compartirla con nosotros.

Yo que soy de la capital mundial del vallenato, en donde se ven mucho los acordeones te doy un +10.

Saludos.


----------



## ari101076 (Ago 26, 2009)

rash eres el mejor tocando esa cosa yo no aprenderia auque practicara toda la vida
soludos


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 28, 2009)

muy buena te felicito como tocas ese acordeon  tambien te felicito del movil tan bueno que tienes , porque para grabar a esa calidad ..... 

un saludo¡ y sige asi maestro¡


----------



## chacarock (Ago 28, 2009)

Gracias por el regalo muy lindo vals


----------



## minipact (Ago 28, 2009)

Rash..... puede ser que no seas el "mejor acordeonista del mundo", pero eres "el mejor acordeonista del Foro". y eso me pone bien.
Gracias por la musica.


----------



## rash (Ago 28, 2009)

Gracias muchachos, de verdad, son todos muy amables.... 

abrazos


----------



## Elisaxxx (Ago 28, 2009)

excelente!!! te felicito...


----------



## sornyacolores (Sep 1, 2009)

jajaja
asi pues...


----------



## HECTRONICS (Sep 5, 2009)

Algunas veces no se gana tanto en electronica....si que tu tienes una alternativa...y es muy buena  ....


----------



## mendek (Sep 5, 2009)

la verdad suena muy muy bien y creo q a mas de uno nos ha gustado gracias rash y que bien que halla gente como tu... saludos y suerte con el tango!!!


----------



## rash (Sep 5, 2009)

HECTRONICS dijo:


> Algunas veces no se gana tanto en electronica....si que tu tienes una alternativa...y es muy buena  ....


 

 ya lo había pensado .... con la crisis en la que nos han metido los bancos, grandes empresarios y los politicos de turno..no se donde quedaremos los currantes... como siempre en la historia del hombre, generación tras generación, los ricos con su dinero aplastan a los pobres trabajadores... pero bueno siempre quedará la música.........

abrazos...


----------



## HECTRONICS (Sep 6, 2009)

Lo paradojico es que la   musica le puede causar la misma cantidad de placer a los ricos como tambien a los pobres.....
Otra de las cosas que tenemos en comun, es que ambos pasamos la mayor parte de nuestra vida es buscando el dinero.....pero hay algo que los ricos no pueden saborear...
La pasion por la Electronica......;-)


----------



## electrodan (Sep 6, 2009)

HECTRONICS dijo:


> ...pero hay algo que los ricos no pueden saborear...
> La pasion por la Electronica......;-)


¿Por que no?...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 6, 2009)

Felicitaciones Rash, sabes usar muy bien el acordeón!!

Lo único que se es esto - la electrónica y lo que veras en este video, si te animas a verlo. Soy el chaparrito...jajaja... 180 cm. de altura.

YouTube - MUSEO REGIONAL DE DURANGO

¿Lo de lo ricos, es una adivinanza??


----------



## rash (Sep 10, 2009)

Gracias CRONOS1970, un museo es un lugar de mucho respeto, recoge una muestra de nuestro pasado y de las raices de las que procedemos, las cuales no debemos pasar por alto y olvidarnos de ellas, quizás sea ésto lo que está pasando en este mundo sin rumbo.
ahh de chaparrito nada de nada, ejejjjeej, estas bien alimentado jejejeje ;-) 

abrazos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

Enserio! Soy el chaparrito, el otro cuate esta enorme y es de Torreón..

Gracias y un abrazo


----------



## maty87free (May 18, 2010)

Se imaginan un acordeón con una distorsión!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2010)

Te felicito *Rash*  ! ! ! 

Me disculpás pero no había visto antes éste mensaje.

Aquí por la zona de Corrientes "Coshientes" hay muchos que tocan el acordeón a piano.

Poné ANTONIO TARRAGÓ ROS en el Google.

Saludos !


----------



## Electronec (Oct 17, 2010)

Asombroso!!!

FELICITACIONES rash......

Yo tampoco habia visto este mensaje. Tocas de lujo caompañero........si señor.
Mi enhorabuena y saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 17, 2010)

Te dejo el comentario en tutubo!


----------

